# Garmin 62Cs (anticipation)



## PaintPeelinPbody (Feb 3, 2004)

I was just about to run out and buy a 60CSx when I heard that Garmin will soon be announcing the 62 series Mapping. 

This thread is to share the news as it filters in. 

That is all.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

where'd you hear about it? I Googled it, and could only come up with this thread as being relevant.


----------



## rippling over canyons (Jun 11, 2004)

The REI summer catalog has the new 78s, the replacement for the 76CSx.


----------



## slocaus (Jul 21, 2005)

I follow GPS Tracklog, he does a great job of getting a handle on the GPS market.


> There have been rumors of an updated 60 series, but I had doubts due to the supposed 62 series numbering. That is certainly making more sense after today's announcement. We should know soon


and the last comment


> Rich Owings says:
> April 28, 2010 at 10:53 am
> 
> I think you'll see the 62 series announced in the next few days. BTW, while I agree that touchscreen visibility was pretty abysmal at first, the more recent Dakota 20 and Oregon 450 are pretty bright.


http://gpstracklog.com/2010/04/garmin-gpsmap-78-78s-and-78sc-marine-handhelds.html


----------



## PaintPeelinPbody (Feb 3, 2004)

I found another review that had the 78 split open to show the guts as well going over what the 62 might have for hardware.


----------



## slocaus (Jul 21, 2005)

Getting closer.



















https://gpstracklog.com/2010/05/garmin-gpsmap-62-series-first-pics.html


----------



## rippling over canyons (Jun 11, 2004)

Well, I just purchased today a 60CSx at REI for $200. It appears the 62 series has higher screen resolution, different storage format (uSD--whatever that is), and an improved compass.

I just couldn't pass up replacing my stolen 60CSx for $200! I used it on a three week mountain biking trip in Colorado, Idaho, and Montana. I rode through plenty of deep, forested canyons, and the unit never stopped tracking or lost connection with satellites. It might have had the supposedly better older SIRF chipset, rather than the newer, supposedly inferior, Mediatek one. So, hopefully my replacement will track as well as my stolen one.


----------



## slocaus (Jul 21, 2005)

rippling over canyons said:


> Well, I just purchased today a 60CSx at REI for $200. It appears the 62 series has higher screen resolution, different storage format (uSD--whatever that is), and an improved compass.
> 
> I just couldn't pass up replacing my stolen 60CSx for $200! I used it on a three week mountain biking trip in Colorado, Idaho, and Montana. I rode through plenty of deep, forested canyons, and the unit never stopped tracking or lost connection with satellites. It might have had the supposedly better older SIRF chipset, rather than the newer, supposedly inferior, Mediatek one. So, hopefully my replacement will track as well as my stolen one.


The Greek letter μ is an abbreviation for "micro", so it is the same micro-SD card, I believe.

I have a four or five year old 60CSx that is the SIRF II chipset, and like your old one, never looses signal. I feel no need to replace mine. I just like to see what is coming, being a GPS geek. There was an interesting rant on Garmin's lack of real technology advancement over on GC Forums recently. Interesting read.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

I like the idea of these new models. take the awesomeness of free raster maps and give them a time proven form factor.

I think as long as the screens have the sunlight readability of the models they're replacing, it'll be all good.

I'm trying to figure out how I'll be able to get my hands on one. I'm not usually an early adopter, but I do want one of these.

My dad's looking for a GPS to use while boating to save fishing spots and stuff, and my 76CSx ought to work for him. I may sell it to him and buy one of the new ones.


----------



## slocaus (Jul 21, 2005)

It's officially announced.


----------



## PaintPeelinPbody (Feb 3, 2004)

Listing the 62S (the one I want) at $449...yikes!

I hope the retailers take $50 off that price.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

yep, that's the one I'm after, too. Remember, the 70/76 series models retailed for that at first.


----------



## slocaus (Jul 21, 2005)

Early adapters have to pay to play.  
I am trying to find the receipt on my 60CSx that is four or more years old, I am sure it was over $400 and I found a deal on it. Sure glad I am happy with it and feel no lust for the new ones.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

slocaus said:


> Early adapters have to pay to play.
> I am trying to find the receipt on my 60CSx that is four or more years old, I am sure it was over $400 and I found a deal on it. Sure glad I am happy with it and feel no lust for the new ones.


I got my 76CSx at the pro deal price of just over $300...only to see MSRP drop to that vicinity about 6mo afterwards.


----------



## BigLarry (Jul 30, 2004)

slocaus said:


> It's officially announced.


Nice Review you linked. But here's the official word from Garmin on the GPSMAP 62s:
https://buy.garmin.com/shop/shop.do?cID=145&pID=63801#featureTab

The 62s version looks to be $50 more than the 60CSx, but includes 3-axis compass, as well as HR and Cadence monitor capable.

Compared to the 60CSx, the screen is near identical in size (1.6x2.2") and pixels (160x240), but with more color depth and transflective now. I hope it doesn't affect the sunlight readability like on the Oregon and Dakota, also transflective but with a touchscreen that the 62Cs does not have.

The 62Cs is an all around improvement that is much needed. I finally have one instrument that can do everything and toss away my unreliable Polar 400 HRM. But I'll probably wait a year or two for the price to drop and my 60CSx to decay a little more.


----------



## Krein (Jul 3, 2004)

I am eagerly awaiting this GPS! I love my Dakota (and previously my Oregon) for all its features: better track management, custom maps, faster display/processor... but the screen vis is still a major downside.

I'm hoping this GPS becomes my one 'go to' GPS for everything but daily rides (where I usually just use something small and data collect only, like a Foretrex 201).


----------



## slocaus (Jul 21, 2005)

Available today. New info, videos, minisite.
I got this as an email from Garmin.

and blog post on the 62


----------



## nexus666 (May 14, 2010)

yeah im just waiting for them to be available in Australia. I was originally going to get a Dakota, i assumed the 60/62 series would be to big, but a shop had a Dakota and 60 series right next to each other and the 60 series isnt that big really. I want some of the features of the 62 series though so it looks like i have to wait till near the end of August to get one locally.


----------



## PaintPeelinPbody (Feb 3, 2004)

So if the 62S has heart rate and cadence monitors, what will be left to pay for in the $550 62St? Maps?


----------



## BigLarry (Jul 30, 2004)

PaintPeelinPbody said:


> So if the 62S has heart rate and cadence monitors, what will be left to pay for in the $550 62St? Maps?


Yep, Just Maps, and you're better off getting the computer maps so you download just what you want. And there's better free topo maps on the web (more resolution).


----------



## slocaus (Jul 21, 2005)

I see no need to pay for maps, at least where I live.

GPS File Depot for free topo maps: www.gpsfiledpot.com

You need Mapsource, to get it you need Garmin Training Center, here is how.

Route-able Open Street Maps (it has many trails where I live in central coastal CA): http://garmin.na1400.info/routable.php and all roads, of course.


----------



## PaintPeelinPbody (Feb 3, 2004)

Although I know all that stuff, I was just asking a rhetorical question. 

However others may benefit when doing pre-purchase research for the 62 series.

Now all it needs to do is be released!

I'm going to the Adirondacks this weekend and I'm thinking of "temporarily" buying a Dakota so I can switch between road and trail maps (which I cant do on my 60). Can't seem to find anything that join the two in that area.


----------



## slocaus (Jul 21, 2005)

I got an email from Garmin a few days back that it is available now.

Searches for dealers selling it do not show it is out. Guess Garmin wants all the early sales themselves. Garmin let me add to cart.


----------



## BigLarry (Jul 30, 2004)

PaintPeelinPbody said:


> I'm thinking of "temporarily" buying a Dakota so I can switch between road and trail maps (which I cant do on my 60).


I do it all the time. Maybe I don't understand your comment.

On the 60CSx map screen, you can hit Menu button while on the Info setup item and Hide or Show any of the map types loaded. Since Street takes priority, the easiest is to just hide and show Street maps to switch between it and Topo.


----------



## PaintPeelinPbody (Feb 3, 2004)

Ok, I'll check it out.


----------



## nexus666 (May 14, 2010)

came across this page http://www.rob2222.de/garmin/ . i havent been able to find many screenshots of the gps 62 in action but it appaears that the top 1/4 of the screen is taken up by a completely pointless image of hills. Im most likely to use it with the screen set up like on my edge 305 (similar to the way the 60csx is set up on that page) and flip to the map screen from time to time. does anyone have a 62 series or know if you can fill the whole screen with data ( i realise on the map screen, compass screen etc the whole display is used)


----------



## slocaus (Jul 21, 2005)

The site you reference will not load, tried a dozen times through the day, it has been sitting in a browser tab for two hours tonight, waiting..........

I have a 60CSx that you can customize every screen except the highway and compass, with up to eight fields. I expect you can do that with the 62. Here are some pages to look at as well.

http://www8.garmin.com/pr/gpsmap62/
http://www.youtube.com/view_play_list?p=C23E5EF892377CD7
http://sites.garmin.com/gpsmap62/index.html
https://buy.garmin.com/shop/shop.do?cID=145&fKeys=FILTER_SERIES_62&ra=true

This one especially, look at the last one. He shows the 78 hands on, and it shares the interface and most features of the 63. I think you can answer your questions there.
http://gpstracklog.com/tag/garmin-gpsmap-62-series


----------



## nexus666 (May 14, 2010)

yeah i dunno, i cant get that link to come up anymore either. im trying to remember how many fields were showing ( if its less than eight then i guess the gps was filling in the blank space with some images) . I really like the way the edge 305 allows you to have some data fields larger so they are more easily readable. obviously you can only do this if u choose to display less than 8 fields. on my edge for example i have speed taking up half the screen with 4 other data fields underneath , each using 1/8 of the screen. can the 60 series do that?. im pretty certain im going to get a 62s anyway but i think i want to play with one before i put my money down.


----------

